# Whats wrong with my hummus?



## femalephish (Feb 3, 2009)

Does anyone make their own hummus? I just tried making some and it's not very good. I used chickpeas, tahini, olive oil, garlic, cummin, chilli pepper flakes and some roasted red peppers and it's still pretty bland and it's not creamy like the store bought! It's almost grainy. What's up? I added enought liquid because it's already sortof thin so that's not it, How do you make yours just right?


----------



## Magelet (Nov 16, 2008)

Mine doesn't get creamy persay, it's definitely still grainy (I use a blender. I suspect if you used a food processor, it could get smoother.)

To me, it sounds like you have too much going on. I mean, all those things sound good more independently (cumin OR red pepper), but it sounds like overload

I LOVE my hummus (inspired by a friends amazing hummus). I start by blending tahini, lemon juice, garlic, and cooking water and salt, and some olive oil, then adding chickpeas. That's it.

It has really strong lemon and garlic flavors. I would add more tahini as well, except dp doesn't like strong tahini.

I suspect adding more oil will give you a better mouthfeel, more smooth and creamy. I only use maybe a tbs, because it's expensive. Also cooking the beans a little more. I find it grainier if my beans aren't quite done. If they're overdone, it's smoother.

I would simplify your recipe, add a LOT more salt, more garlic, and more (whatever else you keep in, lemon juice, peppers, chile peppers, cumin). If you don't add lemon juice, add something acidic. You are working with beans here, so there are a couple of basics. Beans suck up acid and salt like there is no tomarrow. to get really vibrant flavor, you need a lot of acid and salt, far more than for say... veggies or grains. keep adding acid and salt, and tasting and adding and tasting, adding in small amounts, I bet that will make a world of difference.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

First, you can't just add everything into the fp at once. I put the beans and the garlic in there and let it run for a while to grind everything down. Then slowly start adding some liquid, which will help it to grind down some more. Adding liquid at the same time as the beans can lead to big chunks and graininess.

As for the flavor of yours, there are 2 things missing from your description - acid and salt. Lemon juice is usually the acid of choice, and hummus usually needs plenty of salt.


----------



## Megan73 (May 16, 2007)

Yup. You're missing lemon juice. I use some zest, too.
To get the smoothest texture, I keep the chickpeas and some liquid going in the food processor for a LONG time, then add the lemon, garlic, tahini and olive oil when it's perfectly smooth.


----------



## kavamamakava (Aug 25, 2004)

I would skip the roasted red peppers and you definitely need lemon juice and salt.
Also, for smoother hummus, try popping the skins off. In the canned ones, just wash the beans and shake them around in a colander and a lot of the skins will come off.
My daughter only likes homemade hummus because I soak the chickpeas overnight, boil them for 1 1/2 hours and then run them under cold water right away to blanche the skins off.
You'll get a much much smoother texture without the skins and with boiled, not canned chickpeas. I'm assuming that the companies that make large amounts of hummus boil their own chickpeas rather than using canned.

I'm not sure on a recipe, but I use about 1 lb of chickpeas, maybe 1/2 - 2/3 of a jar of tahini, 4-5 lemons, 2-3 cloves of garlic, and probably a scant tablespoon of salt. I also use a mortar and pestle to crush the garlic together with sea salt. But that's totally not necessary!
I mix the whole thing in a food processor or blender. I also reserve about 1/4 c of chickpeas to put on top when I serve. I drizzle olive oil all over the top and sprinkle paprika (or cayenne if the kids aren't eating it with me).
Now I've spoiled my kids and they won't eat store bought hummus because they say it tastes icky. I guess they don't like that tartness that comes from using citric acid or something to preserve it on the shelf at the store.


----------



## somegirl99 (Aug 22, 2009)

Agreed, you need lemon juice and salt in there, and probably a bit of water as well.

I also agree with the PP, for the smoothest texture, remove the skins. I only bother if it's for other people though. I don't mind it a bit more grainy myself.

I do mine with an immersion blender and it works fine. I just mix everything up together at once, although I only do small batches at a time.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

I agree that you need some lemon juice, I wouldn't be using the cumin I think that is too much?

I also remove the skins from the chick peas before using them for hummus


----------



## dachshundqueen (Dec 17, 2004)

If you are rehydrating your own beans for the hummus, and it's still grainy, adding some baking soda to your soaking water and then rinsing well before cooking will soften your beans and their skins more thoroughly.

I will agree with pp that too much is going on and that you're missing the lemon juice and salt.

Liz


----------



## caiesmommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Really cooked beans is my trick. LOTS of lemon, salt liquid..I use tomatoes instead of water. For spice I use cilantro, cumin s and p. Sometimes a little diced onion. I blend mine in my blender. and it doesnt come out as creamy as the stores but decent. I blend the heck out of the chickpeas with liquid before I add everything else. I learned from the firsrt time when I dumped everthing in and no matter how I blended it was still yucky


----------



## BetsyS (Nov 8, 2004)

I don't like store bought hummus, either. And the difference between mine and yours is the salt. Salt makes a big difference.

Thanks for the tip about the skins. A local restaurant here makes the best, smoothest hummus, and I can never get mine that smooth. definitely trying that tip! Now if I could just make baba ghanouj as good as theirs I could stop driving there. LOL


----------



## kavamamakava (Aug 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BetsyS* 
I don't like store bought hummus, either. And the difference between mine and yours is the salt. Salt makes a big difference.

Thanks for the tip about the skins. A local restaurant here makes the best, smoothest hummus, and I can never get mine that smooth. definitely trying that tip! Now if I could just make baba ghanouj as good as theirs I could stop driving there. LOL

I make baba ganouj by cutting an eggplant in half and poking holes in the flesh with a fork and then rubbing olive oil and salt all over it and roasting in the oven until soft. Then I scoop out the eggplant and make it pretty much like I make hummus. YUM
My "Christmas" spread is always homemade baba ganouj, hummus, pita wedges, dried fruit, tangerines, chocolate, assorted crackers, a few different chevre croutins, nuts, homemade artichoke dip and french rolls, rice pudding, trifle, and martinellis sparkling ciders. I just replenish as the day goes by and don't cook at all. I make it all the day before and the kids help me and then I put them to bed and wrap presents. I don't do anything but hang out at home on Christmas day.


----------



## BetsyS (Nov 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kavamamakava* 
My "Christmas" spread is always homemade baba ganouj, hummus, pita wedges, dried fruit, tangerines, chocolate, assorted crackers, a few different chevre croutins, nuts, homemade artichoke dip and french rolls, rice pudding, trifle, and martinellis sparkling ciders. I just replenish as the day goes by and don't cook at all. I make it all the day before and the kids help me and then I put them to bed and wrap presents. I don't do anything but hang out at home on Christmas day.

That sounds so good! We have a local place that makes the very best hummus and baba ghanouj. I go there just for that. I make it at home, but it isn't quite as good. Good enough to satisfy, just not good enough for me to never crave the Mediterranean Grill's, you know? But, I feel myself getting on a baba ghanouj kick. LOL. GOod thing it's almost summer and eggplant season.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

Are you using canned beans or cooking dried ones? Food processor or blender? I agree it's missing lemon juice. Trick I learned from America's Test Kitchen is to emulsify the liquid and oil together before adding and it makes it much creamier. oh and SALT


----------



## hildare (Jul 6, 2009)

i had that problem, too, but the fix is to use WAY more oil than you think you would. olive oil is very good for you, but you may not be used to using that much. just think about pesto when you're doing it, and keep adding. the roasted peppers sound yummy.


----------



## CookiePie (Jan 9, 2009)

I get much better results using a blender than food processor! I cook my own beans. It does take a while to process down as smooth as I like it, adding water or more olive oil in small increments, but now I like mine better than my old favorite from a middle eastern store.


----------



## SollysMom (Jan 5, 2008)

I use a Magic Bullet and canned chickpeas, and it always turns out great. I use 1 can of chickpeas + 1/4 cup liquid from can, 2 tbsp olive oil, 3 tbsp lemon juice, 1 heaping tbsp tahini (if you love tahini add a bit more), 1/2 tsp salt, 1/4 tsp garlic powder, and a dash of cumin. I add everything at the same time and I've never had a problem. I shake it up a few times while blending to make sure it gets evenly pureed.


----------

